# Mollie is bloated and hiding.



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Ony of my male Mollies is swimming weird and is completely bloated:

He is staying towards the bottom or hiding. The belly is HUGE and has white bubles on it.

Can someone tell me if he is going to be ok? he was fine the other day.....the tank is completing the cycle (tank parameters and everything are posted on my tank info.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

He has been hiding by the hornwort for a while.

He just came out and pooped. His droppings green just like the hornwort.

I have not seen him flashing. yet...


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh I almost forgot.

I had an otto that died. Its belly got swollen and it died. Almost the same thing? It was bigger than the one I have now.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

*Chat Room- ID Disease*

Mikaila ID'ed the disease as Dropsy:
Tropical Fish Disease Identification with pictures and cures.

Hopefully he makes it.

I made a water change and he is swimming around more than he was. Hopefully he will recover quickly .


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

It is dropsy, possibly caused by over feeding.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Tazman said:


> It is dropsy, possibly caused by over feeding.


over feeding can cause it!?


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

He is not as swollen today!!!!!

Although his scales are still pine conning a little. He has gone done and is swimming like a champ

GO CLEMENTINE GO GO GO!!

his breathing has also slowed down a bit to a more normal range, although still fast.

Thank you everyone for your help. Water changes rule!


----------

